# Trying to find out the history of my gelding



## Pinokioputhzy (8 November 2020)

Hello i come from the Netherlands so my english is not perfect.

I bought in july this year a horse called Pinokio (Pino). I bought Pino from someone who bought Pino from a horsedealer. I called this horse dealer and he told me that he imported Pino from Ierland or the uk.
I cant find any information in his passport. This is a dutch passport which has been issued april this year. So i think Pino is imported in april.
He is birhtdate is 15 may 2015
He is now 151cm
Does someone reconizes Pino 
Maybe he had a other name by his previous owners


----------



## ycbm (8 November 2020)

He should have a UK/ Irish chip,  can you get it scanned for?


----------



## Pinokioputhzy (8 November 2020)

His chip doesnt start with a country code but with 958


----------



## ycbm (8 November 2020)

If he has a new passport he should have two chips.  You need to find the number on the chIp which does not match what is in his passport.  Sometimes foreign ones can't be read,  but if you can get it,  you should be able to trace him.  He looks very thoroughbred to me,  were you told anything at all about him? 
.


----------



## Pinokioputhzy (8 November 2020)

Next time the vet comes i will ask him if he can find a second chip


----------



## Amymay (8 November 2020)

He’s lovely. Is he a TB?


----------



## Pinokioputhzy (8 November 2020)

I dont know


----------



## Pinokioputhzy (8 November 2020)

This is his microchip number in his passport 958000012078665
It isnt dutch, a dutch microchip start with 528


----------



## ycbm (8 November 2020)

958 isn't on any database of country codes that I can find.  I think you're going to need to try and find the one,  or two,  in his neck unless someone recognises him.  As a very TB looking horse of just 15 hands,  I'd be suspecting that he was a flat racer at some point.  He's a nice looking horse.
.


----------



## nikicb (8 November 2020)

My mare's microchip starts with 958 - I think it's a Pet-ID one according to this link.....  https://www.pet-idmicrochips.com/professionals/technical-information/


----------



## Meredith (8 November 2020)

Does this help?
https://equinemicrochiplookup.org/


----------



## OldNag (8 November 2020)

It looks like it might be a Pet-Id chip? 
https://www.pet-idmicrochips.com/professionals/technical-information/


----------



## Pinokioputhzy (8 November 2020)

I already emaild pet-id but they couldnt help me


nikicb said:



			My mare's microchip starts with 958 - I think it's a Pet-ID one according to this link.....  https://www.pet-idmicrochips.com/professionals/technical-information/

Click to expand...


----------



## OldNag (8 November 2020)

Just tried it here...  
https://www.check-a-chip.co.uk/


----------



## OldNag (8 November 2020)

Pinokioputhzy said:



			I already emaild pet-id but they couldnt help me
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I missed this earlier.  It does seem to be a Pet-ID one so that is odd?


----------



## Pinokioputhzy (8 November 2020)

this was their answer


OldNag said:



			Sorry, I missed this earlier.  It does seem to be a Pet-ID one so that is odd?
		
Click to expand...


Dear Lianne


Unfortunately this microchip hasn’t been registered and isn’t associated with a horse passport in the UK.


----------



## Lindylouanne (8 November 2020)

Pinokioputhzy said:



			this was their answer

Dear Lianne
Unfortunately this microchip hasn’t been registered and isn’t associated with a horse passport in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

I had exactly the same problem with my horses German chip. He was chipped as a foal by the breeder at his grading but the actual chip was never registered in Germany. it was merely implanted in his neck because that was what the breed society required. I bought him at 3 and didn't register him to me until last year when the new rules came in. I was lucky because I know who his breeder is and have his full history from the day he was born otherwise I wouldn’t have been able to find out anything about him.


----------



## OldNag (8 November 2020)

Pinokioputhzy said:



			this was their answer



Dear Lianne


Unfortunately this microchip hasn’t been registered and isn’t associated with a horse passport in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

What a pain!  I don't know what else to suggest  sorry.


----------



## Pinokioputhzy (8 November 2020)

ycbm said:



			958 isn't on any database of country codes that I can find. I think you're going to need to try and find the one, or two, in his neck unless someone recognises him. As a very TB looking horse of just 15 hands, I'd be suspecting that he was a flat racer at some point. He's a nice looking horse
		
Click to expand...

Yes i hope the vet can find another chip. 2 other people (one vet and somebody else) could find only 1 chip
i already post this on Facebook in trace my horse uk and trace my horse ireland, so i hope someone recognises him.


----------



## nikicb (8 November 2020)

ycbm said:



			958 isn't on any database of country codes that I can find.  I think you're going to need to try and find the one,  or two,  in his neck unless someone recognises him.  As a very TB looking horse of just 15 hands,  I'd be suspecting that he was a flat racer at some point.  He's a nice looking horse.
.
		
Click to expand...




Pinokioputhzy said:



			Yes i hope the vet can find another chip. 2 other people (one vet and somebody else) could find only 1 chip
i already post this on Facebook in trace my horse uk and trace my horse ireland, so i hope someone recognises him.
		
Click to expand...

As per my post above, 958....... is a Pet ID microchip.  Taken from their website.....

"Each microchip is pre-programmed with a unique number, specifically identified by Pet-ID’s ICAR manufacturer code 958, sealed with resin to protect the inner circuitry to prevent the possibility of failure, then encased in bio-compatible glass and coated with Parylene-C. "

I was going to suggest Trace my horse, so that's good that you have posted in there - they seem to have a good success rate.  Good luck!


----------



## Amymay (8 November 2020)

Does the dealer who imported him have details of who he bought him from?


----------



## Pinokioputhzy (8 November 2020)

Amymay said:



			Does the dealer who imported him have details of who he bought him from?
		
Click to expand...

no


----------



## Amymay (8 November 2020)

Pinokioputhzy said:



			no
		
Click to expand...

That’s surprising.


----------



## ycbm (8 November 2020)

To be realistic,  that's probably a lie by the dealer. What story did the seller who bought from the dealer tell you about why they were selling PP?
.


----------



## Pinokioputhzy (8 November 2020)

ycbm said:



			To be realistic,  that's probably a lie by the dealer. What story did the seller who bought from the dealer tell you about why they were selling PP?
.
		
Click to expand...


She said that she bought him to learn him the basic skills for dressage, and if he knew de basic selling him again


----------



## ycbm (8 November 2020)

Pinokioputhzy said:



			She said that she bought him to learn him the basic skills for dressage, and if he knew de basic selling him again
		
Click to expand...

But he was only in the country for a few months and during that time she bought him to teach him dressage basics and then sold him again?   Are you happy with him yourself PP? I hope so,  he looks like a sweet boy who deserves a good home.  
.


----------



## Pinokioputhzy (8 November 2020)

ycbm said:



			But he was only in the country for a few months and during that time she bought him to teach him dressage basics and then sold him again?   Are you happy with him yourself PP? I hope so,  he looks like a sweet boy who deserves a good home. 
.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, i’m happy with Pino, he is a really sweet boy.


----------



## ycbm (8 November 2020)

Pinokioputhzy said:



			Yes, i’m happy with Pino, he is a really sweet boy.
		
Click to expand...

🙂🙂🙂


----------



## Violet (9 November 2020)

I just looked that chip number up on DEFRA's Equine Register. It has never been registered here.


----------



## Pinokioputhzy (9 November 2020)

His microchip is placed in the Netherlands (someone on a Dutch horseforum helps me to find out)  she said to me that there is no change that there is a second chip. (But I will check again ofcourse) 
Pino is imported by Han Post, someone who import a lot of horses out of Ireland and the UK, probably from a dealer there.


----------



## Pinokioputhzy (7 December 2020)

Pinokioputhzy said:



			His microchip is placed in the Netherlands (someone on a Dutch horseforum helps me to find out)  she said to me that there is no change that there is a second chip. (But I will check again ofcourse)
Pino is imported by Han Post, someone who import a lot of horses out of Ireland and the UK, probably from a dealer there.
		
Click to expand...

she also told me that the horses are trotters, toroughbreds or toroughbred crossbreeds. Most of them where used for racing in harnass (trotters ofcourse) and flat racing


----------



## Violet (7 December 2020)

This is probably NOT the right horse but the only chestnut male born 2015 with "pino" in its name.
I do not know if this horse has been sold abroad nor if it has a microchip.


----------



## Equi (7 December 2020)

If it was registered in Ireland the uk databases may not cover it ? Perhaps an Irish register would be able to help.


----------



## Pinokioputhzy (8 December 2020)

The problem is, there is a really big change that Pino has 2 microchips, a dutch one (the one in his passport, and a microchip from ireland (or ik) but a microchipreader cant always find a irish or UK chip
And it is possible that Pinokio/Pino had another name in ireland


----------



## Violet (8 December 2020)

"and a microchip from ireland (or ik) but a microchipreader cant always find a irish or UK chip".
That can't be right. If he is only 5 years old his chip should be possible to read from the reader.
Do you know for sure that he has got 2 chips? 
If you have both numbers it increases the chances of finding out where he came from.


----------



## Leah3horses (19 December 2020)

Hi op, your lovely horse could possibly be an ex polo pony...he is that size,build and the imported ones are from South American lines and he has that distinctive look. Some ex polo ponies have an upper or lower lip tattoo, worth a look. Sometimes also a very small brand next to the tail, easy to miss if not aware.  If he was called Pinokio when you got him, that's a polo type name too....the Hurlingham Polo Association is the registry for polo ponies, you could send them the info you have, worth a shot. Good luck.


----------



## horseman1985 (20 December 2020)

Unfortunately I can't help you but wish you luck in finding the history of you lovely horse.


----------

